# Marvin earned a spot in our engagement pics



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Awww! and Congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness those are absolutely adorable. <3 congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Aw they're adorable - I love black and white one.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well of course he did, he's part of the family after all. They're all great shots...congratulations on the engagement.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow I love the background you guys choose, and what a cute puppy too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the one where you're both down at his level and the one where he's peeking between you.

Congratulations! Have you thought of a date yet?


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the one of you two sitting with him in front. Great pics and congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your engagement!
What a lovely family.
I like the black and white and the close up kneeling shot the best


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What lovely engagement pictures! Marvy looks like a perfect little gentleman.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Awe that's so cute! Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Love the pictures they're all beautiful.

Marvin's so cute, he looks adorable in the pictures with you.

I'm a huge fan of Black and White shots, your B&W picture is my favorite.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> I like the one where you're both down at his level and the one where he's peeking between you.
> 
> Congratulations! Have you thought of a date yet?


Thank you for the congrats everybody! Marvy was super happy to be included. He is a ham for the camera. We picked a date! August 2015 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

